# TORONTO | Wellesley on the Park | 194m | 637ft | 60 fl | T/O



## cruzin4u (Jan 19, 2008)

*Address*: 11 Wellesley Street West
*Developer*: Lanterra Developments
*Architect*: KPMB & Page+Steele / IBI Group

Still not sure about the exact height. Consultation meeting last night showed a one tower proposal as shown below which looks exactly like the original render released some time ago.

Image courtesy of Urban Toronto.









Original render.


----------



## cruzin4u (Jan 19, 2008)

This one is going to be called "*Wellesley on the Park*" and is expected to launch early 2014. Additional renderings courtesy of *UrbanToronto*.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

This one's great!


----------



## cruzin4u (Jan 19, 2008)

New rendering thanks to *devjohnson*. This one could be over 60 stories (200+ meters) - height is not official as of yet.


----------



## ChesterCopperpot (May 24, 2012)

It's more like 194m


----------



## cruzin4u (Jan 19, 2008)

ChesterCopperpot said:


> It's more like 194m


So it's official - 60 stories (194 meters)?


----------



## ChesterCopperpot (May 24, 2012)

I'll check the drawings tomorrow to confirm floor count


----------



## Ramako (Jan 30, 2008)

Details from interchange42 (admin at UrbanToronto):



interchange42 said:


> Yes, Lanterra is going to resubmit the application at 60 storeys. The whole building has been narrowed a bit to make the park even larger, so the 6 new storeys are to make up for the smaller floor plate of course! That's come about from further talks with locals and the councillor's office, and in fact Bruce Kuwabara credited Kristyn Wong-Tam for pushing for "anything but a box" in the first place on this design.
> 
> Meanwhile, the balcony detailing has been tweaked more too. There are now two floors of offices in the podium. The community facility that was going to be built over the Opera Place garage entrance in the northwest corner of the site has been dropped, and instead the garage entry will be disguised with a green wall and green roof. I've been insisting that the east wall of Aria's podium at Opera Place be screened with green too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Looks like a decent design, but what a crappy renders. Very poor quality stuff.


----------



## cruzin4u (Jan 19, 2008)

Some fresh renderings from BuzzBuzzHome.

I have to admit, this one is going to look mighty fine!


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Chaz Yorkville by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

well the sales centre went quickly.


----------



## caltrane74 (Apr 4, 2006)

by me










www.torontoskyscraper.blogspot.ca


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Sunday:

Wellesley on the Park by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Wellesley on the Park by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

U/C. By Benito, UT


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for that. This pit is unbelievably large. Not many of this size, anywhere.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Interchange42, UT


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Benito, UT


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

This pit's huge. I hoped this lot would have been set aside for a park/public space entirely but do like the looks of this tower. It will also help fill in the skyline which lacks bulk, height, and tower density between College and Bloor. We'll need another 20-30 towers before this stretch of downtown starts filling in nicely.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Steveve, UT


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

16/02/19










pic by drum118 at UT

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-60s-lanterra-kpmb.4922/page-109#post-1422672


----------



## ushahid (Dec 14, 2014)

pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread....4922/page-111


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Sunday:

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...the-park-194m-60s-lanterra-kpmb.4922/page-114


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Saturday:

Wellesley on the Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Saturday:

Wellesley on the Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Wellesley on the Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Wellesley on the Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Complete








By ProjectEnd on UrbanToronto


----------

